# DS-Scene VS GBAtemp!



## TemperPro (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I really wanted to bring this up. I looked at the downloads section they have over at ds-scene and they almost have 400 Homebrew games extra then this site. SO why do users go here and not ds-scene!? Just a question??

EDIT: I like Gbatemp because of the quick answers on the forums which = great community.


----------



## Raika (Apr 15, 2010)

The community.
That is all.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 15, 2010)

GBAtemp is more kickass with exclusive releases, a group of people that grab news quicklike (woot Another World), hosts competitions for prizes, and most of the stuff in the DS-Scene's download section is a mess with duplicates and other files.

-edit-
Yeah...and the community too. We all act pro and love poking at each other (except for the noobs).


----------



## DAZA (Apr 15, 2010)

Because We are Tempers!!!! we stay loyal to this group, informative, up to date, know the staff well, awsome community! 


I think the other tempers will agree.....



And i got no place else to go pmsl


----------



## epicelite (Apr 15, 2010)

GBAtemp has better mods.



Spoiler



OHGODPLEASEDONTBANME!


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 15, 2010)

GBATemp rocks... that simple -_-

I can read and read and read and read and..... you get it xD

Btw DS scene is blokced at work lol so Im kinda stuck with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Oyea GBATemp ounds way cooler >_>


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 15, 2010)

We have over 1000 homebrew games in our download section (FileTrip.net), each game is "categorized" to include all versions/revisions, which I believe is unlike DS-Scene's download section which counts each version as a seperate homebrew game entry.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

GBATemp is older...

GBATemp already had tons of members and active community before DS-scene even existed.
And with a bigger community comes more sponsors. Which gives the hosts more money to spend on features, prizes, ect...

Because one is bigger than the other, DS-Scene will always be in Temp's shadow no matter how hard the Scene mods work at collecting homebrews, news, information, ect...
Temp has 2500+ users a day, Scene has 100 at best?

Personally I favor DS-Scene (For social/community reasons). But I'm sane enough to admit that GBAtemp has more to offer to more people.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 15, 2010)

OFFTOPIC:

i go ds-scene and use their rom release number for my cheat database  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think they are faster on that category

hopefully, i won't be banned


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 15, 2010)

I like this site. DS-Scene tricks me with download links for roms as well. (I kid)



Spoiler



IS THAT A PROBLEM?


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 15, 2010)

I prefer DS-Scene, but... my comparison:
DS-Scene
- faster release news
- less noobs

GBATemp
- more tutorials/howtos
- much bigger community


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2010)

I must be a Newbie..... Whats 'DS-Scene' ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Actually I've been with GBATemp for a long time - because of the help, info & general community 'feel' about it - & although I have popped over to DS-Scene a couple of times (out of curiosity - mind you)... there's just something that doesn't 'feel' right about the site.. but I can't put my finger on what it is


----------



## Satangel (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene is indeed faster with releases and they announce cracks and all too, unlike GBAtemp.
Community here is way better though.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 15, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> GBATemp
> - more tutorials/howtos
> - much bigger community



Thats the reason I came here, when I was softmodding my Wii I was on several forums and only GBATemp had a good tut that explained it all


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 15, 2010)

I say community.

J3/\/\ 133


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 15, 2010)

I like both, but acctually I found Gbatemp more "openmind".. I mean, you can talk about every console. Not only DS (like DS-SCENE). The community is great!. I started to getting used with the Emuforums community (wich sucks)... so when I found this site was.. WOA.. this is great!!!
Emuforums is like Ds-Scene.... everyone spread shit when someone ask about a rom download link. People in gbatemp dont do that. Much bether and bigger community!!!!!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I know that asking for download link goes against the rules. I never ask for it. But I hate when everyone goes off-topic when someone ask about it.

sorry for my atrocius english


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually I have never heard of this thing you are calling "DS-Scene".
So I can't imagine it could be any better than GBAtemp.

Also, I think GBAtemp has one of the greatest community's on the internets.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 15, 2010)

TemperPro said:
			
		

> I really wanted to bring this up. I looked at the downloads section they have over at ds-scene and they almost have 400 Homebrew games extra then this site. SO why do users go here and not ds-scene!? Just a question??


No one really cares about how many downloads are available on a site.
Only one thing really matters on a site;
*Communism!*

I mean, community! :3


----------



## T-hug (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene is a copy of GBAtemp, simple as that.

They are only faster at posting releases recently, GBAtemp has lacked in this area for some time due to few staff posting releases.  I would say we are faster on major releases, as Chanser, granville and I, post them seconds after they pre.  Obscure JPN or shovelware releases don't get posted here as quickly as no one cares to post them.  Correct me I'm wrong, staff.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 15, 2010)

Its probably because GBATemp is full of some of the nicest funniest people on the net. We all get along and its a great community. Thats why I'm still here at least.


----------



## Domination (Apr 15, 2010)

Ds-scene is dead. Sure, they still have members that post(though very little) and post releases faster than us(sometimes), but the site is plain boring... it is more of a reference site and gbatemp is more of a site you can frequent. It is more likely to have sonething new every few hours, be it a hot topic or some news or fad. Not to mention we have a diversity of members, all interesting and funny in their own way.

Releases posting doesnt really mean that much to me anyways. Most major ROM sites get theoir ROMs late.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Apr 15, 2010)

hrth


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 15, 2010)

I dont think I have ever in my years on the forum seen the board so unanimously agreeing.


----------



## Man18 (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene for faster better information gbtemp has almost the same information at a slower pace becuase our mag staff is a bit slower.

we have normatt

we NOW have the new download area which is a lot more organized

so DS-SCENE>GBATEMP

DS-SCENE Forums and IRC


----------



## xalphax (Apr 15, 2010)

GBAtemp is simply the best source of information for DS, GBA and Wii related stuff. Period.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2010)

post vanishing in 3, 2, 1


----------



## iFish (Apr 15, 2010)

GBAtemp has a HUGE community, cheat database (love you elixir), nice staff, and there is a board for almost all we can possibly talk about.

like book,movies catch your fancy? we have a section for that.
game, systems? we also got you coverd there to!!

like Appe and the iPhone/iPod touch/iPad. there is an app for everything


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 15, 2010)

why am i part of the discussion? 

you should credit the backbone (code hackers for those stuff)
raing3 works damn hard for the PSP cheat codes


----------



## iFish (Apr 15, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> why am i part of the discussion?
> 
> you should credit the backbone (code hackers for those stuff)
> raing3 works damn hard for the PSP cheat codes



Never herd of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 herd of Raing3 though....... but i just use the NDS cheats


----------



## prowler (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene looks un-organized. I hate the layout.
I haven't been to DS-Scene forums so I wouldn't know anything about the people there but dat layout puts me off even going to another page then the first.

GBAtemp has everything


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene. Because BoneMonkey isn't banned there.

I HATE GBATEMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Also, GBATEMP IS FUL OF WEEABOOS fgdgdsgdsfshdgfs


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> DS-Scene. Because BoneMonkey isn't banned there.
> 
> I HATE GBATEMP
> 
> ...


DS-Scene apparently has a weeaboo too.
But I think he or she is intentionally being weaboo to agitate others.
I'm sure its not really apart of who he or she is.

And Scene's pretty lenient (Not as lenient as Gaia) when is comes to posting. I called Professor Layton, Gayton both on Scene and Temp and on Temp I got banned for almost a week for "trolling" :\
Somethings can't be argued with like my signature being too big or actually attacking people. But when I'm just having a little harmless fun, and someone gets all butt hurt over it that they feel the need to delete posts/ban, the 1st thing that goes in my mind is "fucking douche bag -_-". I know people here going to hate me for speaking ill of their beloved moderators, but to me, Temps mods are a bunch of fun-vampires.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 15, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> OFFTOPIC:
> 
> i go ds-scene and use their rom release number for my cheat database
> 
> ...


I'm so agree with that. Why GBAtemp still keep its numbering ?

Ps : i love both website.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 15, 2010)

Quality > Quantity.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 15, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Quality > Quantity.



Low blow.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Quality > Quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a two way street. I was a Scener 1st before a Temper and my 1st impression of Temp wasn't too flattering either.


----------



## azure0wind (Apr 15, 2010)

GBATEMP. well i think it has bigger community than DS-SCENE


----------



## ericling (Apr 15, 2010)

DS-Scene gave a really really bad impression when I visited it for the first time. I remember I joined their chatbox. Totally insane, Full of lame,childish, stupid,not educated sentences. 

GBATEMP still the best. Really, I am not kidding.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 15, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Hadriano said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Quality > Quantity.



by the way, welcome back from ds-scene
its been a while


----------



## Rayder (Apr 15, 2010)

I would be more active on DS-Scene if they had a "View New Posts" button in their forums as that's the way I tend to browse any forum. Not having it is kind of a showstopper for me. 

If DS-Scene actually does have any version of a  "View New Posts" button for their forum, where?


----------



## Njrg (Apr 15, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> If DS-Scene actually does have any version of a  "View New Posts" button for their forum, where?
> Does a 20 post list of "Recent Discussions" count? You'll probably say not.
> But you honestly don't need it. DS-Scene is smaller so a 2 day old post can still be showing up at the bottom of the list.
> 
> ...


I was actually following Scene a year before I started posting on temp x3

But don't welcome me back so soon. Even though I just bought a new DS 2 months ago, my buttons are already starting to become unresponsive. I may disappear again soon for another year.


----------



## Anakir (Apr 15, 2010)

Because I can download R4 into my DS. You can't do that with DS-Scene.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 15, 2010)

I enjoy the GBAtemp community/family/friends.  It is not too large and not too small, it's like the baby bear of forums for me :3

In my short time here, I've met some very nice people (even if there is madness to their methods). Some have left and many are still around and I am glad that there are plenty of conversations I can actually participate in.

In conclusion:


----------



## jooozek (Apr 15, 2010)

I really find it troublesome that nowadays there's a lot of back-seat moderating going on, and tremendous amounts of random spam as if GBATemp was some nest for dumper tier trolls. I guess having more moderators wouldn't really help, there would be a need to strict the rules a little more because there are times when I'm not sure if I just didn't visit some troll cave.
About DS-Scene, I don't really know too much about them but I can say one thing, I'm satisfied that their RSS feed is working flawlessly.
Other than all that I mentioned GBATemp is really a good site, with a lot of exclusive stuff and with really good affiliates, can't really complain more.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I dont think I have ever in my years on the forum seen the board so unanimously agreeing.


Well seeing as the question was asked on here they would wouldn't they? lol.

If you ask the question of their website, you'll get a totally different response. Most people will be biased either way, personally I can't be assed with DS-scene.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't even think I've registered on DS-Scene. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GBAtemp personally.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 15, 2010)

I think DS-Scene is slow. But they usually get all the rom and patch information before the 'temp does. DS-Scene probably has more active staff than we do. We only have Hadrian, Costello and Another World posting front page news. I think they have JPH, Gaia, Triiforce, Jenna Haze and others doing front page news.


----------



## Minox (Apr 15, 2010)

meh, I like both.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 15, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> I think DS-Scene is slow. But they usually get all the rom and patch information before the 'temp does.


Contradictory much?


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 15, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> meh, I like both.


De-promote this man immediately! hahaha jk


----------



## Gutentag (Apr 16, 2010)

the mods on ds-scene are a bunch of fags


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Well since I am only mooching off DS-Scene's download section and always active on GBAtemp.
GBAtemp is just a better place, better mods, better members (for the most part, some are questionable), the site runs smoothers, looks better (ds-scene seems really cluttered) and overall GBAtemp is just a far better site. Sure it doesn't have the huge download section, but we are getting there.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, GBATemp is good because people actually try to talk about the games on the release page, even if only for a day. Plus I'd say that elixerdream has the best taste of any member on either of the forums, on account of being able to read Japanese (unlike all these other noobs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

On the other hand, there are a lot more fools too. I mean it's just like the DS games library, with more quantity comes a larger number that belongs in the trash.

DS-Scene is mixed bag. It looks 100x nicer, it loads faster (again, just a volume problem), you don't get fools posting about their hormones going out of wack (or as a result of ...), but then again there is a lot of bullshit. 
Nobody comments on half the games, and when people do, it's usually some one-time user saying, "this looks like shit". Half of the people who go there don't realize that it's not a commercial ROM download site, on account of every release having a download link attached.

GBATemp has a PSP section, so I guess it wins until the PSP dies out.


----------



## granville (Apr 16, 2010)

DS Scene wins on release information as well as finding patches for games if they exist. But GBAtemp has the better community. I wouldn't call DS Scene a community even though they have a forum and all. Their purpose is more focused on the actual releases.

Yeah, there are a lot of dumbasses on GBAtemp, but that comes with the territory. You aren't the biggest GBA/DS/handheld community on the web without a bunch of idiots joining and asking stupid questions or just acting like retards in general. You can be assured that if DS Scene were the largest, they'd have the same problem, maybe worse. I feel the staff here act accordingly, fairly, and are always kind to those who actually deserve to be here and are good members. I've seen a lot of people attack them for their decisions, but the people that attack them ignore the rules. Think of real life. Would you go break the law when you knew you were going against it, and then expect to be treated special? I wouldn't. There are far worse staff in other communities to complain about. GBAtemp has good staff. Sometimes they get swamped with all the idiocy, but that's what you get for being such a large community.

So yeah, i like GBAtemp better. Fun place to be when people behave themselves. But DS Scene is too boring for me.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 16, 2010)

Because DS-Scene has a stick up their asses and these forums are more laid back and the mods don't suck a fat one

gbatemp is a lot better for lots of reasons


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 16, 2010)

There is a reason why I'm on here and not on DS-Scene after all.
I used to go there more, but, I started not really caring about releases in general so I came here for the community and all that jazz. 

Big pot o' awesome experiences for me. Plus met some awesome people to boot. (Linki, Mewgia, Salmantis, Scubers, War, tinyt, ORCORCORC, Osaka, BiscuitBee etc etc etc)


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

Gvaz said:
			
		

> Because DS-Scene has a stick up their asses and these forums are more laid back and the mods don't suck a fat one.


Then this Scene vs Temp argument will never have a right answer. Because you feel the same way about Scene as I feel about Temp.

Which actually makes me curious... Just what the Ell' Av' you done on on DS-Scene that's frowned upon over there, but yet ok with Temp? >_>


----------



## Llama Riot (Apr 16, 2010)

hey I didn't read any posts in this thread just the title, but DS-Scene is no match for GBAtemp thats like a lion fighting a rat - totally unfair.  That said Crass is a pretty cool guy so dont hate on DS Scene let them exist in their corner and we'll exist over here.

_Life's a garden.  Dig it._


----------



## redact (Apr 16, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> _Life's a garden.  Dig it._
> QUOTELike the FBI and the CIA / And the BBC--BB King
> And Doris Day / Matt Busby
> Dig it, dig it, dig it


quote from your fav band :3

on topic: i don't know why but ds scene just doesn't feel right to me, like that crappy ndstemp site


----------



## Llama Riot (Apr 16, 2010)

Excuse me sir but that is a Joe Dirt quote not that overrated band.


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 16, 2010)

Nothing, it's just the way people behave. At least it's not neogaf.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 16, 2010)

The community among other things make this more "home" like.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 16, 2010)

epicelite said:
			
		

> GBAtemp has better mods.



GBAtemp _has_ mods 

Fix'd


----------



## redact (Apr 16, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> Excuse me sir but that is a Joe Dirt quote not that overrated band.


i never said that your quote was from that song, i was simply reminded of it by your quote


----------



## viksmart (Apr 16, 2010)

It's definitely the community! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been having some mixed feelings with the mods and such so I might be leaving to join the new scene. lol

I used to love this place as it was so inviting and straight up friendly but now not so much.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

GBATEMP! Community is the best.. oh and also, fast replys.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Gbatemp is cool...Better info and helpful mods, Although some users are a*sholes.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Gbatemp is cool...Better info and helpful mods, Although some users are a*sholes.



I heard the MODS at Ds-scene are terrible.


----------



## Costello (Apr 17, 2010)

DS-scene is where people go when they are banned from GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



JPH used to be a news staffer here, but he was demoted after abusing his powers too many times.
Right after his demotion, he went crazy and did the shittest things like posting porn on the front page and spamming the forums. So he got banned.
Then right after he got banned, he was promoted... Admin on ds-scene!?
that pretty much says it all...


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its true.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 17, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> DS-scene is where people go when they are banned from GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They let him be admin just because he got banned from temp?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> DS-scene is where people go when they are banned from GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it seems like they dont care who's admin....


----------



## Raika (Apr 17, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> DS-scene is where people go when they are banned from GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mods at DS-scene are blind.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's because he had experience as a staff member on the temp.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh yeah? We have Wood on our side!


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

they have heaps of admin, some of them only have like 50 posts in the forums. I dont think they care.


----------



## lolzed (Apr 17, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Oh yeah? We have Wood on our side!








 where did this come up?


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what i was thinking....


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2010)

You see, Wood is GBATemp exclusive...


----------



## lolzed (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> You see, Wood is GBATemp exclusive...
> i remember gbatemp wasnt the first to find out about 1.05,AW said it himself(IIRC)
> 
> QUOTE(Another World @ Apr 14 2010, 11:45 AM) to be honest i don't get much stuff 1st hand. most of it has already hit 1 or 2 other sites by the time i post it up. so i'll link to the source where i found the news, which admits to the public that it wasn't my news. but with this, i put in so much work, i get pretty upset when i saw my news post word-for-word on more than 1 torrent site. gbatemp and myself should get credit for posting this news, and people should retype something before posting it. thats all i ask =)
> ...


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> You see, Wood is GBATemp exclusive...



Oh i understand now


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Another GBATemp exclusive:Wood R4 v1.05!



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220860

So it's kind of exclusive.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, I get it now


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 17, 2010)

Also i want to note that *SOME* people on DS-Scene are *EXTREMELY* unfriendly >:|


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Also i want to note that *SOME* people on DS-Scene are *EXTREMELY* unfriendly >:|



Thats what everyone thinks.


----------



## Gutentag (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Also i want to note that *SOME* people on DS-Scene are *EXTREMELY* unfriendly >:|


no, it's just that you're a dumb faggot.


----------



## geoflcl (Apr 17, 2010)

****

Anyway, I've always looked at GBAtemp to be a much more social, (sometimes-)friendly place.  DS-Scene never really felt that way.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

true, i had a look at DS scene once, and everyone felt like they are here strictly on business, but sometimes they do seem like fun people but at other time, that place feels cold and sterile, it was like i was in a hospital.

Whereas gbatemp feels more cheery, everyone's more friendly and most cos, there are a number of us who are jackass, but then again, there will be always be jerks and assholes in forums, it just depends on how long u have been in either forum.


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 17, 2010)

mrfatso,
correction! because gbatemp is the heaven for spamming!
just look at your friend who joined today
making lots of 3-5 words post and have more than 100 posts!!

Njrg.... is one of the cool member from dsscene


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 17, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Also i want to note that *SOME* people on DS-Scene are *EXTREMELY* unfriendly >:|


Lol I think I know where your finger is pointing


----------



## Wekker (Apr 17, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> mrfatso,
> correction! because gbatemp is the heaven for spamming!
> just look at your friend who joined today
> making lots of 3-5 words post and have more than 100 posts!!
> ...


----------



## House Spider (Apr 17, 2010)

I say DS-Scene, because they don't have me.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 17, 2010)

Wekker said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks wekker for the example and proving our point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, elixir, i dont even know that dude, how can i be his friend?


----------



## elixirdream (Apr 17, 2010)

no idea mate...
i saw some people talking about him
saying he wish to be the next rockstar or hatsu...


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

You didn't hear it from me, but I hear [email protected] isn't really a "him".


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> how can i be his friend?


If you know what you had to do... you wouldn't want to go through with it.

Edit: What zee effin' Ell?! D:<
Why hasn't Njrg's posts merged? >:[


----------



## logical thinker (Apr 18, 2010)

He wasn't talking about you (in that part of the post).


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, i wasnt talk about you Njrg or anyone else, that is in this thread, i was talking about someonewhomustnotbementioned least this thread gets the spam curse.


----------



## Sanoblue (Apr 18, 2010)

i check both for things but gbatemp is my home of homes when it comes to my first look


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh... so I'm not good enough for you to be a friend? Is that it?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 18, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Oh... so I'm not good enough for you to be a friend? Is that it?


No. It's just that *WE'RE* not good enough to be *YOUR* friend.


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 18, 2010)

@Njrg: no no, sorry to offend you, i meant to say that i wasnt a friend of that spammer. I only known of that person existance after i saw the amount of post he had and his join date.


----------



## tKo HaXoR (Apr 18, 2010)

DS-Scene feels cluttered and has a yucky interface.


----------



## Njrg (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, so you're implying that I'm a stuck up bitch that won't accept anyone else as an equal? :\


----------



## anaxs (Apr 18, 2010)

much more features than ds-scene over hear
and like its just funner to be here

over there people take forever to reply and there are liver people here
the only better thing about ds-scene is probab;y the download section


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 19, 2010)

anaxs said:
			
		

> much more features than ds-scene over hear
> and like its just funner to be here
> 
> over there people take forever to reply and there are liver people here
> the only better thing about ds-scene is probab;y the download section


Community at ds-scene is smaller so obviously people won't answer you at once..


----------



## BiscuitBee (Apr 19, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Oh, so you're implying that I'm a stuck up bitch that won't accept anyone else as an equal? :\


I love this conversation. It's reminding me of Goodfellas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Another reason I


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 20, 2010)

DS-Scene is incredibly fast at submitting releases, cracks, homebrew, etc, but the temp has a better community (not saying DS-Scene's community is bad, not at all, but they're just really tiny compared to the temp).


----------



## gisel213 (Apr 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DS-Scene is incredibly fast at submitting releases, cracks, homebrew, etc, but the temp has a better community (not saying DS-Scene's community is bad, not at all, but they're just really tiny compared to the temp).



What there is no competition GBATemp wins hands down..... also the layout of that
other site is rather sloppy aswell.....


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 20, 2010)

the community here?
"OMG PLISSSS HELP WITH MY R4 CLONE"
or
"GUIZE I NEED SOME HALP WITH TEH WII SOFTMOD"


----------



## fgghjjkll (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah... I do agree that there alot more noobs here than before


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 21, 2010)

DS-SCENE & GBATEMP FTW! but i still think that gbatemp is better since gbatemp you can talk about anything(not just gba). yet, ds-scene is all about ds so if you have any ds probs, go there! they respond in like a few seconds. only used the website once, though so to me it's really GBATEMP FTW! lol


----------



## cruznik71450 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like both sites but GBAtemp is better and a lot easier to get answers. When I go on DS-scene I usually check there releases but on GBAtemp I can check a lot more and get great info for my wii while i'm here. The forum is way better here and the community is just great. I swear there is always someone on that has the answer to any problem on here.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 22, 2010)

gisel213 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut up. GBAtemp wins, but DS-Scene is definitely faster with the releases. If I'm waiting impatiently for a certain game and I go here to see if it's been released yet and I don't see it, I always go there to see if temp is just slow. If it's listed there, I then submit the release here.

Also, +1 to Antoligy.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> *GBATemp is older...*
> 
> *cuts all the other shits out*


*points finger towards MTHRnite*


----------



## Chanser (Apr 23, 2010)

If you want faster releases, then contribute.


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 1, 2010)

Age =/= maturity in most cases. I can still be 7 years old have have the maturity of Costello.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> If you want faster releases, then contribute.


I do that whenever I can. But it just takes a while to look for all the info, etc. Yes, I know I'm kind of contradicting my previous post now, but that's irrelevant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jeeze, you really get pissed off easily.


----------



## alukadoo (May 3, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I must be a Newbie..... Whats 'DS-Scene' ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm Hadn't heard of this one. Thanks for the tidbit.


----------



## Depravo (May 5, 2010)

I like to think to DS-Scene as Imagine: GBAtemp.


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 5, 2010)

I don't care which one is better.
DS-Scene is mainly fast with posting releases whilst GBAtemp is better to discuss on.


----------



## elixirdream (May 5, 2010)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> I don't care which one is better.
> DS-Scene is mainly fast with posting releases whilst GBAtemp is better to discuss on.



lately, scene is also full of drama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




what happened...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Internet soap opera.


----------



## Jasper07 (May 5, 2010)

I never knew that ds-scene existed until now


----------



## Nobunaga (May 5, 2010)

well i am saying this tread is pointless cause the sites are different and what was the reason to make this tread???


----------



## Blazikun (May 5, 2010)

scene=best at google pagerank
temp = better at everything else


----------

